

When The Chasm Comes Back and Hits You In The Face  - jtaby
http://jtaby.com/blog/2012/12/30/when-the-chasm-comes-back-and-hits-you-in-the-face

======
vii
The link between broadband and apps is tenuous at best.

The US has lagged in consumer broadband behind most other countries for a long
time. It also lagged in adoption of text messaging and so on. This is
presumably due to the weird regulations that the very powerful telecoms
companies managed to place themselves under, which stifle competition. The US
never led here. In Japan, for example, gigabit to the home has been available
reasonably cost effectively for almost a decade.

In terms of apps, there is much freer competition. I think the biggest
difference here is that in the Bay Area there is a very high proportion of
iPhone users, whereas in the rest of the world Blackberry, Nokia and Android
dominate. That explains the success of WhatsApp's cross platform strategy and
the relative sidelining of Messages.app!

------
gailees
Are you recommending we wait to adopt new platforms right away in fear of
getting too comfortable with them!?

~~~
jtaby
I'm saying disruption happens both ways: The innovators disrupt the laggards,
but the innovators build up cruft and legacy over time and the laggards can
side-step them and jump through revolutions.

We tend to get caught up in our own disruptions.

